# In the hobby too long



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

How do you know when you have been at this for too long?
When after you thought you threw everything out that you don't need, you have more than you started with.
Here are a few of the thiongs I just can't part with. I did not include 10 gallons of rock, miles of tubing and three or four tanks.


----------



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

You need to have all of this stuff.
The white thing is my worm keeper.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I don't see the silent giant air pump but do recognize most everything else.


I found an old picture of my tank from the 70's with an air powered hob filter. Need to scan that when I unpack.


----------

